# Fred Norquist promo video 06/07



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

YouTube - Fred Norquist promotional video 06/07


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

check it out seriously!!


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks to my current sponsors,
Sopris Clothing
www.soprisclothing.com
Smith Optics
www.smithoptics.com
Glenwood Canyon Kayak
www.glenwoodkayak.com
Freestyle Watches
www.freestyleusa.com


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Jesus man, go paddle or golf. This is like, get on mtn buzz and fluff yourself. GAY! Fred, just a reminder, there are a thousand paddlers as good or better, so calm the hell down.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Gary E said:


> Jesus man, go paddle or golf. This is like, get on mtn buzz and fluff yourself. GAY! Fred, just a reminder, there are a thousand paddlers as good or better, so calm the hell down.


Gary i know there are lots of paddlers that are better than me, however i also know that the ones who put themselves out there are the ones that get sponsors so if you could stop being a fuckin dick and if you dont like it, then dont click on it, ok?


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

yeah maybe we should have a mastabatory section for these posts...


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

you guys can hate all you want but in a few years you will see who is on top because i have put myself out there, and have dedicated my self to what i love, im still in high school, what do you do, sit on your ass at some dumb 9-5 job all day long?


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

fred norquist said:


> Gary i know there are lots of paddlers that are better than me, however i also know that the ones who put themselves out there are the ones that get sponsors so if you could stop being a fuckin dick and if you dont like it, then dont click on it, ok?


hey grasshoppa .. 

a more subtle approach to self promotion will get you better results. being in everyone's grill talking about yourself over & over again isn't the way to a "sponsor"'s heart. you ever get a word stuck in your head that you can't shake, & you just say it over & over & over again to yourself til it turns into mush & makes zero sense?

well that's what you're doing right now on the forum .. turning into mush.

FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist
FredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquistFredNorquist

so just relax a little on the self promotion thing & you'll be just fine.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

ok, i am going to go a different direction with this. i enjoyed it but have one criticism, its a bit jumpy. i think you switch scenes a bit too much or too quickly. i know you are trying to create a highlight reel to sell yourself to sponsors but think about sticking with each scene for a bit longer just to create more of a flow. looks like you are well travelled, looks like fun.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

ToddG said:


> hey grasshoppa ..
> 
> a more subtle approach to self promotion will get you better results. being in everyone's grill talking about yourself over & over again isn't the way to a "sponsor"'s heart. you ever get a word stuck in your head that you can't shake, & you just say it over & over & over again to yourself til it turns into mush & makes zero sense?
> 
> ...


 ok thank you, but seriously why go on mtn bzz and bash people because they are trying to be good, and get better at something they love, i would appreciate it if you would mind your own buisness and if you do not like what i am doing then pm me instead of being a dick


----------



## Fred_Norquist (Sep 7, 2007)

LOOK AT ME!
LOOK AT ME!
LOOK AT ME!

I'M AN ATTENTION WHORE!


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

thank you for the advice


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Clever, well im peacin out, im going to go paddle instead of sit on my ass and bash people for no reason like you all are doing, so have fun with your gay orgy


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

fred norquist said:


> ok thank you, but seriously why go on mtn bzz and bash people because they are trying to be good, and get better at something they love, i would appreciate it if you would mind your own buisness and if you do not like what i am doing then pm me instead of being a dick


i'm not being a dick or bashing you fred ... & keep in mind, when you post to a public forum, you are, 1, making your business everyone's business, &, 2, you should follow the forum etiquette which is basically keep the promotion thing to a minimum or at least tasteful. you kinda blew it on #2 when you kept bumping all of your self-promo posts to the top by responding to yourself .. but that's not even that big of a deal , just don't get all defensive when you get called out. 

most of the people on here DO work "dumb 9 to 5 jobs", & you probably will too. kayaking will *definitely* not pay the bills. one last thing: instead of trying to earn "sponsors", you should start by earning "respect".

overnout


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

ToddG said:


> i'm not being a dick or bashing you fred ... & keep in mind, when you post to a public forum, you are, 1, making your business everyone's business, &, 2, you should follow the forum etiquette which is basically keep the promotion thing to a minimum or at least tasteful. you kinda blew it on #2 when you kept bumping all of your self-promo posts to the top by responding to yourself .. but that's not even that big of a deal , just don't get all defensive when you get called out.
> 
> most of the people on here DO work "dumb 9 to 5 jobs", & you probably will too. kayaking will *definitely* not pay the bills. one last thing: instead of trying to earn "sponsors", you should start by earning "respect".
> 
> overnout


ok i appreciate you being honest, i did not know the forum etiquette, but now i do so thank you, its hard not to be defensive when people threaten what you work hard at, so i will try to be less defensive, i respect most people on this website because most are more experienced kayakers than i am, and all i was trying to do was get my name out there as and editor and a kayaker so i thank you for you advice, i will keep that in mind next time


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

fred norquist said:


> its hard not to be defensive when people threaten what you work hard at


Oh cry me a fuckin river. I work hard at my 9to5 job, ya lil' beatch. Good luck in your endeavors in never gettin one........ya right.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LMAO! Jesus these kids take themselves so serious. First off Fred as TG said, you post on here it's everyones bizz. Second you need to calm down and laugh once in a while. Thanks for explaining the sponser thing,lol. I think it's great you are into the sport; Kids like you will probably raise the bar in kayaking. The self promotion thing obviously isn't working, so get out there and get it done in your boat.

the f^&*kn dick

ps- can you get me a pair of glasses for cheap?


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

*alienation poster-boy!*

you've failed in the first rule of running for office, not alienating your constituency.... don't be such a pussy next time and it'll go much smoother... LOL!!!


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

oh, this is going to be good. fred you seem like a good kid but you have much to learn young jedi. 

painfull, this will be
survive, you must


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

one of the best threads in a while



and check out the "similar threads" section below


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

im glad we were able to entertain you


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Gary E said:


> LMAO! Jesus these kids take themselves so serious. First off Fred as TG said, you post on here it's everyones bizz. Second you need to calm down and laugh once in a while. Thanks for explaining the sponser thing,lol. I think it's great you are into the sport; Kids like you will probably raise the bar in kayaking. The self promotion thing obviously isn't working, so get out there and get it done in your boat.
> 
> the f^&*kn dick
> 
> ps- can you get me a pair of glasses for cheap?


oh i could get you a pair of glasses for cheap but that would be violating my contract so id rather not, i will get it done in my boat thank you


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

tboner said:


> you've failed in the first rule of running for office, not alienating your constituency.... don't be such a pussy next time and it'll go much smoother... LOL!!!


calling me a pussy is over the line, you dont know me


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

fred norquist said:


> Clever, well im peacin out, im going to go paddle instead of sit on my ass and bash people for no reason like you all are doing, so have fun with your gay orgy


 
This one's my favorite.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

fred norquist said:


> ok i appreciate you being honest, i did not know the forum etiquette, but now i do so thank you, its hard not to be defensive when people threaten what you work hard at, so i will try to be less defensive, i respect most people on this website because most are more experienced kayakers than i am, and all i was trying to do was get my name out there as and editor and a kayaker so i thank you for you advice, i will keep that in mind next time


AHHH THE "." key is next to the "," KEY! Stop skipping english class to paddle,, School is cool,,'''!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the vid.

What did you use to do the editing?


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

final cut express


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

calling me a pussy is over the line, you dont know me

calling me a f&*)(n dick is over the line also. So aren't we all a bunch of over the line mo fo's.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

Gary E said:


> calling me a pussy is over the line, you dont know me
> 
> calling me a f&*)(n dick is over the line also. So aren't we all a bunch of over the line mo fo's.[/QUOT
> yes we are but you started it by calling me gay


----------



## Fred_Norquist (Sep 7, 2007)

fred norquist said:


> Gary E said:
> 
> 
> > calling me a pussy is over the line, you dont know me
> ...


----------



## El quapo (Apr 14, 2006)

Fred_Norquist said:


> fred norquist said:
> 
> 
> > I KNOW YOU ARE BUT WHAT AM I?!!
> ...


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

i think, due to past events, we can determine that bad publicity is just bad.


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Wittle Fweddy Weddy, did someone not get tucked in last night by mommy wommmy? 

Don't get your knickers in a twist kid, when you get called out for being a dumb ass you can do two things.

1. Blush, learn from your mistakes
2. Be dumb, and try and call other people out because you feel dumb.

There is a fair bit of truth to what you said, you have to be out there to get sponsered, however usually you are just natrually out there doing cool shit anyway, your not forcing it by bumping your "marginal" promo video. I will be nice because you are young, but don't pull a ConHair(boater) and make yourself look even worse than that boof stroke in the vid. 

Leif, you are not a Jedi, although an icon in the sport of kayaking. Stop talking like Yoda before I cut another one of your toes off, (have you ever seen his feet? ewwww) Nice write up, how about some action, who do you think you are Tommy with that Top Ten, please kid. 

Back to the subject

Fred, you called a cage fighter a dick. Let me know how that works out for you. I hope you are really fast.

It takes some serious bull shit to get Tod's goat. It is so cliche for him to be paying attention to the buzz., As an indicator if he is responding to you, you are either funny or really fucking up. I think you're the latter. He does have an unusually kind way of schooling the youngsters, take the advise and shut it, zip it, shhhhhshhshhhhhh!!!!!

And to start some new shit.... 

GH. . . you annoy me. Your witty comments are not witty. You disagree without substance and you generally make me shake my head with your blather. It also looks like you are skirting the meet of that rapid in that picture by your name (avatar?) In anycase, I want you to limit your comments to only 17 per day. I know you can do it! 48 comments in two hours on the buzz is a little much, I don't want to change the name to www.ghbuzz.com, I dunno, but that just sounds wierd. 

Have a nice day ladies. Enforcer is lame, and Fred is comming in a close second.

Go Broncos!!!!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

well now, that was a very witty post....


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

So Fred I am not trying to be a dick here, but since you have had the time to make this promo vid and get some hardcore boaters pissed at you including a dude who just got back from a vacation in hell, I figured you could do me a favor. 
I have asked you twice now if you could email me those pics from OBJ, and you don't have any obligation to send them to me, but it would be pretty cool if you could and I would put in a nice word for you on the buzz. 
I can also talk shit with the rest and best of them and I think the Force would call me lostabadloans' padwoan or however you spell some stupid star wars shit. So can you please send me and my buddies those pics? Shoot man i will send you a self addressed envelope with a cd and a stamp if that is what it takes.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

give me ur address, ill send them to you sorry man


----------



## bailito (Feb 15, 2006)

*haiku*

Freds stroke sucks, for real
all of ours sucked that bad too
most didnt broadcast


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

So I wont knock you fred I dont know you, but I am going to knock your attitude and your lame ass video. I dont think I even saw you paddle, you were floating not kayaking. Nice loop too, did you land one? Now I am not going to beat you up for the skill, but rather the fact that you made a video to promote yourself, but honestly there was not much to promote, half the buzz had those tricks in their bag in july of 05! Get the clue kid, kayak and have fun, don't think your god even if the other 40 people in you high school class think you are!

PtheK


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

***** fred this is logan from junction quit arguing with these characters your movie is sick and good editing


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

word thanks logan


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*fachizzel*

fachizzel my homie, that was an ill video. Totally fly, I felt like I was right next to you with my gat and my mac 10 stompin that fully ill drop.. Was that a first D?

On a lighter note:
Thanks for makeing a video that everyone made fun of and helping me to realize that its going to be a good season of BUZZ bashing!

In the words of the great Rodney King:
Can't we all just get along?

WORD... To your mother!
Patrick


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

Fred- go find Conner, he's got an ass-hat for you to wear for a while.

Conner- you're banishment has now been lifted. you are free to come back to the buzz.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Man whats is up with all the beatings? I was calling Fred out on his self promotion, just to rattle his cage a little. Now he's a shitty paddler, no boof stroke, blah blah blah. You guys need to relax. 

Freds vid is cool and he's paddling great. The kid is in high school and fires shit up, has travelled more than most to kayak; Pretty damn cool. 

Maybe we should have everyones promo vid on here and start beating everyone; Cause I'm sure, everyone on here is way tougher in their boat; Well except for Todd G, I don't want to see anymore vid of people walking for days and swimming their shit. He can stay out of it, along with his poloroid pics on his blog.

Give Fred a break, he gets it

Gary


----------



## codyhoward (Feb 26, 2007)

that looked like a WCKA's semester of destinations.....are you a student with them fred?


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

codyhoward said:


> that looked like a WCKA's semester of destinations.....are you a student with them fred?


i went for last fall's smester it was awesome


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

*Freddy Newquench*

Fred Norquist is pretty cool, he just needs a better stage name.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

*well Fred,*

You've provided us all with great entertainment (this post has been going for a while now) got your name out there and got a bunch of people to watch your video, so props for that.

You might try getting your footage on a video with other people, as about a third of the way through I got tired of Fred Norquest, and it felt a little concentrated, but I guess a promo video is supposed to do that. I think promo video's are better suited for sending to companies instead of showing the buzz comunity, unless you want to draw some intense critisizm. 

And remember pro paddlers are ambassadors. You have to be a bad ass to become one, but I don't think the companies want egotist, they want social supportive people that will get people into the sport or convince them your gear is the best, without telling them how cool you are. You'll go far with a super positive attitude, and by letting your lines speak for themselves. Unfortunately this is sometimes hard, as we all want props and approval from our peers, but if you stomp your lines, you'll know it, even if nobody comes out and tells you. Just try to be super friendly and supportive of beginers, and remember paddling is all about pushing your own limits, wherever they may be.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

hike, well said. Every pro I have met in the paddling community has been supportive and helpful in supporting causes, AW and other paddlers. I think that is a huge part of the profile that companies seek. They want their ambassadors to represent them in a positive way and this is one of the few sports where you will actually meet some of the best in the sport.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Fred, 

Hey I watched the vid again and I just wanted to say sorry and give you props, I was being a dick on my last post, just didnt care for the attitude. But your giving it, and I wish I was your age doing it, I was stuck in Chicago back then though. Keep on hucking!!

PtheK


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Folks,

Message from the Buzz Crew:

When you're reading the thread above, please consider that someone created a special login to impersonate Fred and made some posts in the thread above. The posts with Fred's name capitalized are not from the real Fred Norquist. This includes the posts with big 50 point fonts. The imposter's login has been banned from Mt. Buzz and the imposter has been told if he wants to insult folks to do it under his own name (thanks Holly!). 

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

But if it was not fred then why did he not say that on the thread. Maybe he knows who it is or is it Dr Jekel? 

Did he say something to you off the thread?

Pretty funny how many people got all hot and bothered


----------

